# neurontin + wellbutrin combo



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

anyone tried this?

I would think this would kick *** because neurontin increases dopamine production + gaba levels thus canceling out the anxiogenic effect wellbutrin has. right?

I started this combo today without consulting my pdoc...so hopefully it works out

so far so good


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

my grandma has taken this combination for years, and from what i can see, it is working very well. shes one of the least depressed, most intelligent people i know. however, i know she does take something for insomnia (maybe caused by Wellbutrin).....lol..i mean i guess it works for her...

Gabapentin does raise GABA levels...and it also blocks some glutamate release (presumably). I don't know if Gabapentin (neurontin) raises dopamine, but Wellbutrin does. I think this combination would work quite well....i actually have both of these meds right now, i would certainly try them, if i didn't have OCD and if i wasn't on an MAOI.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW. its day 2.... I HIGHLY recommend this combo. my SA is history


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

you know maybe once i get offa parnate, i might give this Combo a try, since u say it works


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely. if you respond well to neurontin alone, id recommend this. For me, neurontin alone is nice, but it doesnt give me the kick in the *** that i need to wanna be social and talk more. wellbutrin seems to do a good job of that


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

much like a benzo+stimulant combo but not quite as good


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

martyboi said:


> much like a benzo+stimulant combo but not quite as good


yeah...neurontin was nice. but it wasn't stimulating, just helped with anxiety. yeah...i also agree Wellbutrin isnt as good as stimulants for increasing social drive, but it still helps significantly.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like an excellent combo. I'm very curious about neurontin. I think the chances of me getting it prescribed are much higher than a benzo here in the uk.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

RockiNToM said:


> Sounds like an excellent combo. I'm very curious about neurontin. I think the chances of me getting it prescribed are much higher than a benzo here in the uk.


oh..definetly man. dude, neurontin, in my opionion has gotta be one of the easiest things you could try to get from a doc. Lyrica (just stronger neurontin) would be harder 2 get. but dude, tons of docs are familiar with it, at least here in the US,...it kinda like one of those prescribe for anything meds that can help with alot of stuff, but its weak in the normal doses used. you gotta take at least like 200-300 mg to get an effect....i know some people who take 1800mg a day. its just like a mild GABAergic, with slight euphoria and good anti-anxiety effects. cool substance.

its prescribed for pain mostly, but anxiety, OCD, bipolar, and tonsa other stuff it can help. my grandma takes it for pain and says it works great


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 19, 2010)

I know this is an old topic but I am very interested to know about any experiences with this combo. I may have to give this a try. Are you still taking this combo martyboi?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I was thinking of a similar combo the other day. Wellbutrin + Baclofen.
I also have some gabapentine at home. I ll try both.

Also this combo is good cause although wellbutrin increases the seizure threashhold, gabapentin is used for treatment of seizures. So it offers you some kind of protection.


----------



## geoffycat (Apr 29, 2011)

*Neurontin n Celexa*

I am on Celexa and taking Neurontin (1800 mg per day for pain) and the Neruontin really really puts the weight on. Can't mentally handle that.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

martyboi said:


> anyone tried this?
> 
> I would think this would kick *** because neurontin increases dopamine production + gaba levels thus canceling out the anxiogenic effect wellbutrin has. right?
> 
> ...


Maybe also neurontin + provigil could be a very effective combo. If I try I will report the results.


----------



## likeabirdwhoflew (Apr 26, 2011)

Agreed on the Neurontin and Wellbutrin combo. I have both meds and when I have to do something social and stressful like job interviews or talking to hot girls I always take about 1,200 mg of Neurontin on top of my Wellbutrin 150 SR (I might even throw in a Adderall or 2) and it always makes me WAY more outgoing.


----------



## cvoor (Nov 22, 2013)

*Wellbutrin and gabapentin*

I have been on this combo, wellbutrin and gabapentin, for 2 yrs, and it is a great combo together. Wellbutrin alone caused too much anxiety, so I added gabapetin which helps anxiety, and it is perfect together. I have not gained any weight at all, in fact, I have lost 70 lbs. So I would highly recommend this combo.


----------

